# Double prusik footlock.



## vaironds (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone have tried this climbing technique?
YouTube - ‪Grimper à deux prussiks (Bande annonce)‬&rlm;


----------



## flushcut (Feb 5, 2011)

I saw that over at TB It looks interesting for sure.
Mods, You should move this to commercial climbing and tree care.


----------



## vaironds (Feb 6, 2011)

It looks easy and is not necessary to tie off Footlock runer.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 7, 2011)

can't really see any advantage to that technique other than it might be faster to footlock into the tree and start working because their is no need to retie into your climbing system. The diadvantage is that you need an adjustable rope bridge on your harness so you can footlock. Adjustments must be made to the bridge before you start the work climb.

I like to know what the knot and carabiner is for thats tied in the line above his hitch?


----------



## flushcut (Feb 7, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I like to know what the knot and carabiner is for thats tied in the line above his hitch?


 
You saw that too, I was wondering the same thing. It kind of looks like a munter hitch to me. Maybe for a quick get away? IDK


----------



## flushcut (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought about it that maybe the middle of the line.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 8, 2011)

if so then whats its purpose? Be nice if they spoke frickin english. Dang frenchman!


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 8, 2011)

the only thing I thought was cool is when he did the redirect. It acts like a redirect and double TIP at the same time.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 8, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Dang frenchman!


 
Smelly and ungreatful 
I think it has it's place if you could get use to it.


----------



## Vendetti (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting, may be good for limb walking.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Feb 14, 2011)

I actually seen this done at a ITCC and it is simple and fast, but yes is only useful with a adjustable bridge.


----------



## jg55056 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow. Really. Only in France.


----------

